# How to get Windows 10 file explorer to resemble OSX Column view



## MPortmann

Can anyone recommend 3rd party software or other options that can do this, to see all sub folders (pic below)? This is for my slave PC which has all my sample libraries. Thanks


----------



## Kevin Fortin

I haven't used it, so this is not a recommendation, but it looks like One Commander might be the only file explorer for Windows that has a column mode:









One Commander - Modern files manager for Windows 11 and Windows 10


Windows 11 file manager with dual-pane view, tabs, themes, columns view, built-in preview, and much more.




www.onecommander.com


----------



## MPortmann

Kevin Fortin said:


> I haven't used it, so this is not a recommendation, but it looks like One Commander might be the only file explorer for Windows that has a column mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Commander - Modern files manager for Windows 11 and Windows 10
> 
> 
> Windows 11 file manager with dual-pane view, tabs, themes, columns view, built-in preview, and much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.onecommander.com


I’ll try it out. Thanks


----------



## Kevin Fortin

I'm trying it out, too. I noticed it can seem to freeze when calculating folder sizes, but in the settings (gear icon, lower left), on the General tab, you can uncheck "Show folder sizes."


----------



## Kevin Fortin

Another optimization tip: on the Theme tab in Settings, uncheck the "Use Acrylic Window."


----------



## sostenuto

Kevin Fortin said:


> Another optimization tip: on the Theme tab in Settings, uncheck the "Use Acrylic Window."


Not finding this option. Can you detail specific choices once in Settings ? THX !


----------



## Kevin Fortin

sostenuto said:


> Not finding this option. Can you detail specific choices once in Settings ? THX !


I should have been more clear: I meant the settings for One Commander, not Windows itself. On the Theme tab, the checkbox for "Use Acrylic Window" is just above the Accent Colors.


----------



## Kevin Fortin

One Commander is pretty cool, but I'm so used to using the built-in File Explorer in Windows that I'm not sure I will switch to it for everyday use.


----------



## GigStage

I'm using Q-Dir. It has 4 panes, tab support, and other goodies. It really helps me to be more productive. It's a shame that Microsoft didn't improve Windows Explorer in Windows 11 to include at least two panes...


----------

